# Stir Fried Pork and Cabbage



## powerplantop (Dec 29, 2013)

Stir-Fried Cabbage and Pork Recipe

1 pound of Cabbage
8 to 10 ounces of smoked pork (I used hog jowl but bacon would work) 
1 Tablespoon Chile Bean Sauce (Toban Djan)
1/4 teaspoon sesame oil
1/2 Tablespoon Ginger
1/2 Tablespoon Garlic
White pepper to taste

Cook the pork and onions until they start to get some color then add the ginger, garlic and cabbage then cover. After 3 or 4 minutes stir and return cover. After 4 minutes remove cover. Stir until cabbage is almost cooked. 

Add the Chile Bean Sauce, sesame oil and white pepper and mix. 

When cabbage is cooked serve. 




Stir Fried Pork and Cabbage by powerplantop, on Flickr

Stir-Fried Cabbage and Pork Recipe / World of Flavor - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2013)

How much onion PPO?

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How much onion PPO?
> 
> Sounds wonderful.



I used about half of a small one. My daughter ate a bunch of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> I used about half of a small one. My daughter ate a bunch of it.



I can't decide if you are lucky you have a willing guinea pig or she is lucky to have you cooking for her.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 29, 2013)

I do enjoy it when she eats my food.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you use napa cabbage?


----------



## radhuni (Dec 30, 2013)

My DH love pork, I will try this recipe. Thank you.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Do you use napa cabbage?



For this one I used regular cabbage but sometimes I make it with napa.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 30, 2013)

nailed it ppt!!pretty as a picture,too!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 30, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> nailed it ppt!!pretty as a picture,too!



Harry, Thank you!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 30, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Harry, Thank you!


pleasure,!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2013)

PPO, the only objection I have to your recipes is you don't serve them to us with forks or chop sticks. This looks like another real winner and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 30, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> PPO, the only objection I have to your recipes is you don't serve them to us with forks or chop sticks. This looks like another real winner and I can't wait to try it.



I will try and do better!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 30, 2013)

It sounds yummy, PPO!  I can't get the picture to load   Lousy connection.


----------



## Lakisha (Dec 30, 2013)

Mama and I'd like this. I'm going to try it when I'm out of quarantine with the lovebirds. Thanks!

Lakisha


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 1, 2014)

I love cabbage, cooked anyway, anytime.  So I will be trying this one!


----------



## letscook (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks Great.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi James,
Recipe looks awesome, thanks for posting.
Love your cooking channel. Always looking for
Sous Vide recipes.

Josie


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 1, 2014)

Josie1945 said:


> Hi James,
> Recipe looks awesome, thanks for posting.
> Love your cooking channel. Always looking for
> Sous Vide recipes.
> ...



Thank you! 

I should be doing a Sous Vide recipe real soon.


----------

